# Clever magpies



## Warrigal (Feb 22, 2022)

I have a very sort spot for the Australian magpie.
This story only serves to further my admiration for them.
Such clever birds.

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2022-02-22/m.../100851458


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2022)

See, I've read this story now in countless news articles.. from reddit to the local rag... and I'm thinking.. ok.. this happened over 3 days supposedly, yet not one person got any live footage of it.. instead every article has that cartoon pic.... hmmmmm...


----------



## Bellbird (Feb 23, 2022)

I have a hatred of those birds, a pity they managed to make their way over here. The cruelty of them toward other smaller birds makes me feel sick when I see them at it. They think nothing of stealing the chicks out of their nest.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> I have a hatred of those birds, a pity they managed to make their way over here. The cruelty of them toward other smaller birds makes me feel sick when I see them at it. They think nothing of stealing the chicks out of their nest.


that's true they do it here in my garden where I have birds nesting all year round in my mature trees..  I hate the noise of them too...


----------



## Pinky (Feb 23, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> I have a very sort spot for the Australian magpie.
> This story only serves to further my admiration for them.
> Such clever birds.
> 
> https://www.abc.net.au/news/2022-02-22/m.../100851458


@Warrigal .. I fell in love with their cleverness and friendly antics. I also like to hear their birdcall.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 23, 2022)

I admire the intelligence of crows, ravens and magpies.  These magpies have a beautiful sound.


----------



## spectratg (Feb 23, 2022)

All of the animal species on earth, including the human, evolve in different ways.  This is in response to the specific environment as well as random factors.  Hence the clever magpie.  Some species are so fine tuned to their environment that they have lasted relatively unchanged for millions of years (for example, 240 million for crocodiles).  Unfortunately, the human animal (very near term in the grand scheme of things) has been far too successful in evolutionary terms and threatens all life (including its own) on this planet.  As I perhaps have said before, humans are the most dangerous predator and the most invasive species that Gaia Earth has ever seen.  (Not to get off topic or anything )


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 23, 2022)

No worries @spectratg.

 I always welcome a reminder that we humans need to be more considerate of all life forms by protecting the environment that we share with them.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 23, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> I have a very sort spot for the Australian magpie.
> This story only serves to further my admiration for them.
> Such clever birds.


Thanks that is interesting.  We also have magpies, but when I looked it up I see they are not the same as yours, not even closely related. 

Our magpies are also quite intelligent, I have known people to take young birds from the nest and raise them as pets.  They can be taught to speak and will follow their owner around pretty loyally.  No need for a cage.


Bellbird said:


> I have a hatred of those birds, a pity they managed to make their way over here. The cruelty of them toward other smaller birds makes me feel sick when I see them at it. They think nothing of stealing the chicks out of their nest.


Our magpies are also predators, they will take and eat the young of other birds and sometimes the eggs.  Its just nature.  Are they an invasive species in NZ?


----------



## win231 (Feb 23, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> I have a hatred of those birds, a pity they managed to make their way over here. The cruelty of them toward other smaller birds makes me feel sick when I see them at it. They think nothing of stealing the chicks out of their nest.


Yes, Magpies eat everything from plants to small animals - whatever they can get.  It's part of nature.
How do you feel about lions, tigers, wolves, coyotes killing & eating whatever animal they can get?
How do you feel about feeding our domestic cats & dogs a processed diet that is mainly meat that someone else killed?
How do you feel about people eating cows, pigs, chickens, turkeys & lamb?
As for Magpies stealing chicks out of their nest, how do you feel about stealing baby calves from their mothers so people can eat veal?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 23, 2022)

Mother Nature knows how to balance everything out among species. Unfortunately humans are the culprits who have upset nature in every conceivable way,


----------

